# John Deere STX38 wiring Diagram ??



## Dimark1009

Guy's, 

as usual I need your help once again...

I have a John Deere STX38 tractor in the shop,yellow deck model, that is electrically dead. what I mean is the thing dont make a sound when you turn the key. 

yes, the batteries good, 1st thing I checked. It seems I have no juice going to the key switch. their is an inline fuse to the switch and the fuse is good but no power in the wire. 

on the tag in the back it has the numbers MOOSTXB596485.

I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a wiring diagram. 

as always thanks for the info, 

Mark.


----------



## Al Bunzel

*Try these steps*

Hi,

I don't have a wiring diagram, but here are some generic steps you could try (not specific to this tractor). (In general, check that all the connections are in tact and not corroded etc.)

1/ Carefully bridge the positive power source of the battery to the small terminal (usually numbered 50) on the starter motor. Makesure the tractor is in neutral and keep clear of moving parts because that will cause the starter motor to start and turn the motor.
This passes the key switch and any solenoids and safety switches.

If starter motor starts turning goto step 2.
If not, check your starter motor (and the solenoid in the starter motor).

2/ check if there is a safety switch and see if you can bypass it. 
Try starting with the key. If it starts, then safety switch is either faulty or the connections to it are not good or both.
If it does not start, goto step 3. 

3/ check the starter relay. 
On Bosch relays, I believe positive power is applied to terminal 85 and ground is terminal 86.
That should click when the relay is excited.
I'm not sure what relay is on your tractor, hence not sure if the safety switch plays a role, hence why in step 2 I talk about bypassing it.

If the relay works, then you should get positive power from terminal 87 (provided terminal 30 has positive power connected to it). When positive power to terminal 85 is stopped, terminal 87 should have no power coming out of it.

If the relay is not working, replace it.
If it works, then the key switch will need to be checked.

Let me know how it goes and we can go from there.
Once, you get it all going, remember to re-activate safety switches etc.

Apologies if the response is not clear - I have a tooth ache.

Kind Regards
Al


----------



## Al Bunzel

Hi,

forgot to ask what Kohler model of engine it was.
I think they had a Command or something. 
If you have serial number, that would be great.

Kind Regards
Al


----------



## Restrorob

Mark,

If you still need a wire diagram after performing the checks AL posted I'm sure I have it. There are four listed, I would need the serial number off your tractor to post the correct one.



Good Luck


----------



## Dimark1009

*may have found one..*

Thanks for the replies fella's, I think I may be on to something on this tractor, I found a wiring diagram on an old John Deere forum but it's the size of a postage stamp almost. 

If I need one from you Restrorob I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------



## Kurlykraut

Restrorob said:


> Mark,
> 
> If you still need a wire diagram after performing the checks AL posted I'm sure I have it. There are four listed, I would need the serial number off your tractor to post the correct one.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck


Hi 

I am looking for a wire diagram for my JD STX38 black deck. It has the Kohler 12.5 Command engine and the only serial number I could find was;
Model Identification Number *MOOSTXC248204*

I hope you are able to help me.

Many thanks


----------



## ebroughman

*John Deere STX38*

Hi, I'm sorry to impose, but is there anybody out there with a wiring diagram for an older model John Deere STX38 (MOOSTXB016665). (I said it was old!) I would be grateful for your kind assistance. Thanks a bunch, Ebroughman


----------



## tleonard

Hi, I'm sorry to impose, but is there anybody out there with a wiring diagram for an older model John Deere STX38.. I need this too.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the wiring diagram.I hope it opens for you.

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=2&hid=24

If it won't open,go to this web site and type MARSHALL as the user name,and PUBLIC as the password.Look for the small engine icon on the right and click it to open.Select garden tractors,John Deere and SX38.

search.ebscohost.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kyote 456

Restrorob said:


> Mark,
> 
> If you still need a wire diagram after performing the checks AL posted I'm sure I have it. There are four listed, I would need the serial number off your tractor to post the correct one.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck


I have the same problem I have a stx 38 yellow deck nothing a key but can jump across at solenoid but theirs two wires in key box that go no where please help


Al Bunzel said:


> *Try these steps*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I don't have a wiring diagram, but here are some generic steps you could try (not specific to this tractor). (In general, check that all the connections are in tact and not corroded etc.)
> 
> 1/ Carefully bridge the positive power source of the battery to the small terminal (usually numbered 50) on the starter motor. Makesure the tractor is in neutral and keep clear of moving parts because that will cause the starter motor to start and turn the motor.
> This passes the key switch and any solenoids and safety switches.
> 
> If starter motor starts turning goto step 2.
> If not, check your starter motor (and the solenoid in the starter motor).
> 
> 2/ check if there is a safety switch and see if you can bypass it.
> Try starting with the key. If it starts, then safety switch is either faulty or the connections to it are not good or both.
> If it does not start, goto step 3.
> 
> 3/ check the starter relay.
> On Bosch relays, I believe positive power is applied to terminal 85 and ground is terminal 86.
> That should click when the relay is excited.
> I'm not sure what relay is on your tractor, hence not sure if the safety switch plays a role, hence why in step 2 I talk about bypassing it.
> 
> If the relay works, then you should get positive power from terminal 87 (provided terminal 30 has positive power connected to it). When positive power to terminal 85 is stopped, terminal 87 should have no power coming out of it.
> 
> If the relay is not working, replace it.
> If it works, then the key switch will need to be checked.
> 
> Let me know how it goes and we can go from there.
> Once, you get it all going, remember to re-activate safety switches etc.
> 
> Apologies if the response is not clear - I have a tooth ache.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Al


Help I have same problem on my stx 38
[email protected]


----------

